# 97 maxima 3.0 No spark. how to troubleshoot?



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

I recently purchased a 97 nissan maxima and i was told that the fuel pump was bad, so i went and charged the battery and the fuel pump works perfectly, but it just turns over, so i figure it has no spark, its too cold out to tell exactly right now. 

i also notice the car has no distributor or spark plug wires so what would i check/change on this car that would be spark related. also if anyone could let me know how to check the codes on it?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

TPIMarow6.6 said:


> I recently purchased a 97 nissan maxima and i was told that the fuel pump was bad, so i went and charged the battery and the fuel pump works perfectly, but it just turns over, so i figure it has no spark, its too cold out to tell exactly right now.
> 
> i also notice the car has no distributor or spark plug wires so what would i check/change on this car that would be spark related. also if anyone could let me know how to check the codes on it?


It's got individual coil packs. Why did the battery die in the first place, and how do you know for sure that the fuel pump isnt bad?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

First things first...since you put in a new battery, perhaps the check engine light is on?


----------



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

i can hear the fuel pump kick on, so i took the spark plug cover off and checked the spark and it had none. to any of the cylinders. i didnt put a new battery in it but i can put one in it that actually holds a charge, but i havnt had a check engine that i know of.....i put my big battery charger on it and i can crank the motor over fast with that. but i need to know how to check the codes.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ok...

Check Engine Light checking...
Also, go through your fuses to make sure all are good.

Did you say you can start it with a 'big battery charger'?


----------



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

MrEous said:


> Did you say you can start it with a 'big battery charger'?


No, i can turn it over fast with it. the battery is stone dead, wont even light up the dome light.


----------



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

TPIMarow6.6 said:


> No, i can turn it over fast with it. the battery is stone dead, wont even light up the dome light.


put a new battery in it, cranked it over for a little bit, checked the codes. nothing. checked all the fuses they seem fine, is there anything that is noted to go on these cars, it has 183,000 miles on it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm confused a little...you said you can start the car with the battery charger, but not with a battery itself?


----------



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

MrEous said:


> I'm confused a little...you said you can start the car with the battery charger, but not with a battery itself?


no sorry, if you re-read it i stated that i can crank it over fast, thats it. no idea what could be wrong with it now. something non sensor related id say


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah...I don't think it's a sensor. Have you rechecked all connections, especially the connector to the MAF?

You're sure the injectors are working as well?


----------



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

MrEous said:


> Yeah...I don't think it's a sensor. Have you rechecked all connections, especially the connector to the MAF?
> 
> You're sure the injectors are working as well?


ill check the power to the injectors but maybe the whole system" failed" could be a bad ecu?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Bad ecu or wiring harness...I would lean more towards the ecu though.

If you do need a new ecu then try the junkyards as they should have them for 'fairly' cheap, maybe a couple hundred at most.
Try http://www.car-parts.com


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

when it turns over fast does it sound like the engine still has good compression?
or does it freely spin as with no friction? take off your oil cap and have someone crank it while looking in the top of the valve cover through the oil fill. does the cam move? you can also check for power and ground at the coil pack harness....
id have to do some research to let you know what should be found at each wire....


----------



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

bigern45 said:


> when it turns over fast does it sound like the engine still has good compression?
> or does it freely spin as with no friction? take off your oil cap and have someone crank it while looking in the top of the valve cover through the oil fill. does the cam move? you can also check for power and ground at the coil pack harness....
> id have to do some research to let you know what should be found at each wire....


the motor has good compression. where can i check power/ground for the coil packs?


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

Check this out. There is troubleshooting guides on that particular site too.

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1f/47/8b/0900823d801f478b.jsp


----------



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

ddude2uc said:


> Check this out. There is troubleshooting guides on that particular site too.
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1f/47/8b/0900823d801f478b.jsp


i checked that out, my car is distributorless so i looked into it more and it said something about checking the power transistor, and it said where to look for it. but i have no clue where it is, i looked all around the engine bay..... anybody know where that is????


----------



## DIgenerate (Jan 1, 2006)

TPIMarow6.6 said:


> i also notice the car has no distributor or spark plug wires so what would i check/change on this car that would be spark related. also if anyone could let me know how to check the codes on it?



i made a post about this too and its funny cause its cold here too... i wonder if its the cold messing with somehting


----------

